# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  الكنالوني .. بالصور

## اوتار فاطمه

مقادير عجينه الكنالوني

بيضتين كاس ونص طحين كاسين ونص حليب سائل 3 ملاعق زبده طريه

ملح فلفل هيل 

طبعا تضربون البيض اول لما تطلع له رغوه بعدين تضيفون باقي المقادير ويكون شغلكم 

بخلاط الطماطم والعجينه سائله وزي عجينه البان كيك وتصبونها صب زي البان كيك

بصرااحه روعه العجينه وماتاخذ وقت

ولاتنسون تحطون مع الكشنه(الحميسه) حقتكم ملقعه قشطه وملعقه مايونيز 

وملعقه جبن سائل علشان تمسك مع الكنالوني 

وتسون الحمسه الي تبون لحم دجاج خضار تونه الي تبون 

او دجاج

اترككم مع الصور















عجبتني ... وحبيتها لكم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*طبق شهي وحلووو..*
*الله يعطيج العافيهـ خيتو ..*
*تسلمييين ع النقل الحلووو..*
*لاعدمنا جديدج الطيب..*
*تحيااتي..*
**

----------


## لحن الخلود

تسلمين خيتو على الطبق اللذيذ

----------


## فرح

مشكوووره غاااليتي ام محمد
ع هيك طبق شكله جميل 
تسلم ديااااتك حبيبتي 
ويعطيك العااافيه 
ولاحرمنا رووووعة جديدك 
ننتظر المزيييييد من الاكلات الشهيه 
موفقه

----------


## همسات وله



----------


## اوتار فاطمه

[quote=شذى الزهراء;618862]*طبق شهي وحلووو..*

*الله يعطيج العافيهـ خيتو ..*
*تسلمييين ع النقل الحلووو..*
*لاعدمنا جديدج الطيب..*
*تحيااتي..*

**[/quot

الله يسلمك حبيبتي على المرور الحلو وطلتك الحلوه 

وماننحرم وجودك شذاوي

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> تسلمين خيتو على الطبق اللذيذ




الله يسلمك عزيزتي لحن الخلود على طلتك البهيه 

مشكوره كثير على تواجدك الحلو

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> مشكوووره غاااليتي ام محمد
> 
> ع هيك طبق شكله جميل 
> تسلم ديااااتك حبيبتي 
> ويعطيك العااافيه 
> ولاحرمنا رووووعة جديدك 
> ننتظر المزيييييد من الاكلات الشهيه 
> موفقه



الله يسلمك ويعافيك حبيبتي فرووووووووووووووحه 


الاكثر من رائع ونورك متصفحي اسعدني 

وماننحرم من طلتك منوووووووووووووووره الصفحه

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> 



 
الله يعافيك خيتو على مرورك الحلو ماننحرم تواجدك

----------


## hope

رووعــــه

يسلموو غناتي على الطرح ..

يعطيك الف عافيه ياارب 


تحياتي

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> رووعــــه
> 
> يسلموو غناتي على الطرح ..
> 
> يعطيك الف عافيه ياارب 
> 
> 
> تحياتي



 
تــســلــمين يااااعمري على هالطله والتواااجد الــــرااائــــع 

نورتي  حور الصفحه


يسلموووو

----------

